# عوزاة يموت فيكي /عاوزها تموت فيك



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 يناير 2009)

*بص ياسيدى اكتر حاجة البنت تحبها انك تقولها بحبك دى اكتر حاجة بتاثر فيها يعنى مش تقول مانا قلتهالها من يومين على قد ماتقدر قولهالها لو كل يوم قولهالها

تانى حاجة هتستغرب منها شوية بس معظم البنات بيحبوها وهى انك تبقى مجنون معاها مش بتشد فى شعرك يعنى قصدى انها تعيش معاك لحظة مجنونة عارف احمد السقا فى افريكانوا لما رمى نفسه وقالها بحبك اهه ده اللى انا قصدى عليه بس مش ترمى نفسك يعنى هههههه

تالت حاجة واللى معظمكوا بيغلط فيها اوعى تكلمها وانت واقف مع صحابك لان ده اوقات بيضايقها لانها ممكن تكون عايزة كلامكوا سر بينكم هى طبعا مش مبطلة حكاوى عنك ههههههههه
بس برده مافيش بنت بتحب كلامها معاك يوصل للشباب بالذات خلى بالك

رابع حاجة انت كنت لسة بتقابلها ولسة سايباك مافيش 10 دقايق كلمها قلها وحشتينى هاموت واشوفك وانت طبعا لما صدقت هههههه بس برده كلمها

وانت بتكلمها اوعى تنزل عينك من على عينها هى هتبقى هتموت من الكسوف اكيد بس برده خليك باصص لعنيها وهى بتكلمك ووانت بتكلمها

حاول لو فى حاجة اول واحدة تاخد رايها هى علشان تحس باهتمامك بيها وان رايها يهمك

اى بنت بتحب اللى بتحبه يكون بيغير عليها بس مش الغيرة اللى تخنق حسسها انك بتغير عليها يعنى هتخرج قولها مش تتاخرى وقفت كلمت حد من زمايلها فى الكلية قلها مش تزودى فى كلامك معاهم كده يعنى حسسها انك خايف عليها

لو زعلت منك وانت غلطان اوعى تسكت افضل وراها صدقنى لو قالتلك سيبنى هى عايزاك تتكلم وتكمل وتتحايل عليها اكتر علشان تحس انك خايف على زعلها وافضل ابعتلعا فى مسجات تقولها انك مش كنت تقصد وانك بتحبها وخليك وراها لكن لو مش انت اللى غلطان اتقل شوية بس مش تتقل اوى يعنى اخرك يوم واقل كمان علشان هى ممكن تفتكرك لما صدقت

حاول تخلى لحظاتك معاها رومانسة باى طريقة يعنى تديها ورده تعمل اى حاجة بس تخلى مقابلتك معاها مش تتنسى

افضل وراها لغاية ماتقلك بحبك لو مش كانت بتقلهالك كتير بس مش تكتر اوى علشان البنات بيتكسفوا من الكلمة دى موووووووت يعنى من الاخر مرة قفل وقلها انا عايز اسمعها منك

يوم عيد ميلادها الساعة 12 ودقيقة تكون باعتلها تقولها كل سنة وانتى طيبة

وانت بتكلمها فى مرة قلها عايز اسمعك حاجة وشغلها اغنية وقولها دى بتعبر عن اللى جوايا واطلب منها انها هى كمان تسمعك اغنية توصف اللى هى حاسة بيه من ناحيتك هى كمان


مش فاكره دلوقتى الباقى بس علشان ادى البنات هما كمان حقهم



تعالوا بقى ياقمامير هههههههه يالى موديين شباب الدنيا فى داهية ههههههه الواد بيحبك ومتنيل على عينه صح؟


اعرفى بقى تعامليه ازاى اكيد مش هاعرف اقلك كل حاجة لان فى حاجات انتى اللى تعرفيها منه يعنى هو بيحب ايه وبيكره ايه لازم على قد ماتقدرى تحاولى تحبى اللى بيحبه وتخففى من اللى بيكرهه

قالك عايز يسمع منك كلمة بحبك اتقلى عليه شوية واتدلعى بس اوعى مش تقوليهاله

لو لقيتيه عمل حاجة دايقتك اوى ازعلى منه بس مش تتقلى اوى عليه لما ييجى يصالحك الا لو كانت تستاهل بجد 
لو جت عينك فى عينه وانتوا مش قريبين من بعض يعنى هو مثلا قاعد مع صحابه وانتى قاعجة مع صحباتك ابتسميله ابتسامه تحسسه انه واحشك

حاولى مش تزعلى من اقلها حاجة وخصوصا من موضوع البنات مش تخنقى عليه اوى لو لقيتيه بيكلم واحده مثلا زيميلته فى الكلية فى بنات ايه ده انت واقف مع واحدة غيرى لااا وتعملها مشكلة وانت مابتحبينش بلاش بالمعنى الاصح انتى كمان الغيرة اللى تخنق دى معظم الولاد بيتخنقوا بسرعة

حاولى تحسسيه انه اهم حاجة عندك فى حياتك وتراعى مشاعره فى كل كلامك يعنى اوعى تتريقى عليه او تتكلمى على عيب فيه بتعمق لانه حتى لو مش كان مبينلك انه متدايق هيكون بيغلى من جواه انك شايفة فيه عيب
حاولى على قد ماتقدرى نازلة كلميه قوليله انا فلانة صاحبتى عايزانى انزل معاها انزل؟؟؟؟

ال يعنى بتستاذنيه وانتى عارفة انه مش هيقلك لا بس تحسسيه انه رايه هو الاول ولو مرة قالك لا اقعدى ممكن يكون بيختبرك يعنى قبل ماتعملى اى خطوة فى حياتك حاولى تعرفيه

اعرفى ان الشاب غيرك ممكن لما يكون متنرفز يقول حاجة تدايقك ساعتها مش تتخلى عنه وتزعلى وهو فى حالته دى خليكى جمبه حتى لو قال حاجة دايقتك وبعد مالموضوع يعدى ويبقى معاكى اتدلعى ال يعنى زعلانة بس برده مش تزوديها وتكونى انتى عازراه من جواكى

اخر حاجة بقى علشان انا ايدى وجعتنى هههههه لما يكون مبسوط وانتى متدايقه حاولى حتى لو متدايقة تدارى ده وتعيشى معاه الجو اللى هو عايشة ولو عنده مشكلة تحليها معاه مش يبقى هو متنكد وانتى تيجى تفرجيه على صور الرحلة اللى كنتى لسة فيها وانتى عماله تضحكى 
عيشى معاه اللحظة يعنى ههههههه
اى خدمة علشان بس تعرفو افضالى عليكوِ



منقول

​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يناير 2009)

*مش عارف حاسس كده ان نصائحك دي هتموتنا

يعني نعمل زي احمد السقا عشان هي تصدق

ايه يابنتي الرومانسيه دي كلها

علي كده هوه شهر وهنشحت 

شكرا راجعا ليسوع​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa

بصراحة الموضوع باللغة العامية المصرية لم افهمه جيدا

وبما انني يجب ان اترك اثر قبل الخروج

اتبنى ما قاله اخي وحبيبي مايكل

ملاحظة

رد صغير ممكن احلله وافهمه

انما موضوع كبير وجع دماغي

لذا قررت ان ارد هكذا

تحيتي


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *مش عارف حاسس كده ان نصائحك دي هتموتنا
> 
> يعني نعمل زي احمد السقا عشان هي تصدق
> 
> ...



*ايوة يا كوكو  واية يعني لما ترمي نفسك وتموت 
متخفش مهي هتبقي تصوت علشانك ههههههههههههههه
يعني امال بتحبها ازاي مستخسر فيها انك تموت علشان تثبتلها حبك ههههههههههه
بعد الشر عليك يا اخويا  انا بهرج​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> rgaa luswa
> 
> بصراحة الموضوع باللغة العامية المصرية لم افهمه جيدا
> 
> ...



*لالالا يا سامي 
انا بعرف انو انت بتحكي مصري امنيح 
مش عم تبطل طريقة الهروب الذكية تبعك دي 
عنجد فهماك لما تحب تهرب من شي حكي

تحيتي الك
ولك روح اللة يحميك​*


----------



## porio (19 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى راجعة ليسوع على المعلومات المفيدة دة*


> حاولى على قد ماتقدرى نازلة كلميه قوليله انا فلانة صاحبتى عايزانى انزل معاها انزل؟؟؟؟


*هاجرب كلامك ولما اشوف ممكن يقولى روحى ومترجعيش هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## porio (19 يناير 2009)

*بجد كلامك جميل انا باعمل كدة *
*بس فى افكار جديدة هانفذها عشان يمووووووووت فيا اكتررررررررررر*



*



لو جت عينك فى عينه وانتوا مش قريبين من بعض يعنى هو مثلا قاعد مع صحابه وانتى قاعجة مع صحباتك ابتسميله ابتسامه تحسسه انه واحشك


أنقر للتوسيع...

**ربنا يباركك وميرسى على موضوعك*​


----------



## وليم تل (19 يناير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حقا راجعة ليسوع
من وضع هذة النصائح هو خبير بمعنى الكلمة
ويعلم جيدا مكنون كل من المرأة والرجل
فشكرا لك على اختيارك الموفق والرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## sony_33 (19 يناير 2009)

> تانى حاجة هتستغرب منها شوية بس معظم البنات بيحبوها وهى انك تبقى مجنون معاها مش بتشد فى شعرك يعنى قصدى انها تعيش معاك لحظة مجنونة عارف احمد السقا فى افريكانوا لما رمى نفسه وقالها بحبك اهه ده اللى انا قصدى عليه بس مش ترمى نفسك يعنى هههههه


 علشان اية يعنى​


> حاول تخلى لحظاتك معاها رومانسة باى طريقة يعنى تديها ورده تعمل اى حاجة بس تخلى مقابلتك معاها مش تتنسى


 اكيد مش حتتنسى وهى العاهة بتتنسى ههههههههههههه​


> افضل وراها لغاية ماتقلك بحبك لو مش كانت بتقلهالك كتير بس مش تكتر اوى علشان البنات بيتكسفوا من الكلمة دى موووووووت يعنى من الاخر مرة قفل وقلها انا عايز اسمعها منك


 سنة كام البنات بتكسف من الكلمة دى​


> يوم عيد ميلادها الساعة 12 ودقيقة تكون باعتلها تقولها كل سنة وانتى طيبة


 اكيد طبعا ودة يوم يتنسى:smil8:​


> وانت بتكلمها فى مرة قلها عايز اسمعك حاجة وشغلها اغنية وقولها دى بتعبر عن اللى جوايا واطلب منها انها هى كمان تسمعك اغنية توصف اللى هى حاسة بيه من ناحيتك هى كمان


 حشغلها نوم الظالم عبادة ههههههههههههه​


> ال يعنى بتستاذنيه وانتى عارفة انه مش هيقلك لا بس تحسسيه انه رايه هو الاول ولو مرة قالك لا اقعدى ممكن يكون بيختبرك يعنى قبل ماتعملى اى خطوة فى حياتك حاولى تعرفيه


 ولية مش حقول لا يعنى تقولى من باب الواجب ليس الا​


> اى خدمة علشان بس تعرفو افضالى عليكوِ


 نصائح مفيدة بس الى ينفذ شكرا اختى على الموضوع ويارب البنات تعمل بنصيحتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 يناير 2009)

porio قال:


> *بجد كلامك جميل انا باعمل كدة *
> *بس فى افكار جديدة هانفذها عشان يمووووووووت فيا اكتررررررررررر*
> 
> 
> ...



*اهلا يا بوريو 
تحت امرك يا حبيبتي 
بس ابقي اعزميني علي الفرح يا عسل 
والاول ابقي قوليلي رد فعلة اية بعد ما تنفزي نصايحي هههههههه​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 يناير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حقا راجعة ليسوع
> من وضع هذة النصائح هو خبير بمعنى الكلمة
> ويعلم جيدا مكنون كل من المرأة والرجل
> ...



*نورت يا استاذ وليم 
هتجرب النصايح وترد علينا 
ولا انت مش تبع الدور دة 
ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## وليم تل (19 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *نورت يا استاذ وليم
> هتجرب النصايح وترد علينا
> ولا انت مش تبع الدور دة
> ههههههههههههههههه​*



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ما انتى قلتيها راجعة
استاذ يعنى تعالوا لى يا حلوين وانا اعلمكم
ولا يسئل خبير هل سيجرب ام لا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 يناير 2009)

*الله على النصايحه الى وصلت لدرجه المثاليه
للعلم مش كل واحد وواحده مزاجهم رايق على طول عشان يعملوا النصايح دى
يعنى لو اتنفذت مرة ممكن متتكررش هههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى يا راجعا ليسوع*


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (19 يناير 2009)

*كان زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان جربنا كل ده  و اكتر و فى الاخر اخدنا صابونا  ههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 يناير 2009)

sony_33 قال:


> علشان اية يعنى​
> 
> اكيد مش حتتنسى وهى العاهة بتتنسى ههههههههههههه​
> 
> ...



*يا خبرررررررررر
اية دا يا سوني 
انت هتعملها عاهة علشان مش تنسي مقابلتكم هههههههههههههههه
يا خبررر ابيض 
دا انت هتروح السجن كدة مش هتتجوز 

نورت يا متوحش​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 يناير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ما انتى قلتيها راجعة
> استاذ يعنى تعالوا لى يا حلوين وانا اعلمكم
> ولا يسئل خبير هل سيجرب ام لا
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



*هههههههههههههه
خلاص يا استاذي هجمع شباب وشابات المنتدي ونجيلك ناخد درس خصوصي 
نورت يا كبير​*


----------



## وليم تل (19 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> خلاص يا استاذي هجمع شباب وشابات المنتدي ونجيلك ناخد درس خصوصي
> نورت يا كبير​*



بس ما تنسيش اللرجا والحساب بالساعة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودة نورك يا صغنونة​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 يناير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *الله على النصايحه الى وصلت لدرجه المثاليه
> للعلم مش كل واحد وواحده مزاجهم رايق على طول عشان يعملوا النصايح دى
> يعنى لو اتنفذت مرة ممكن متتكررش هههههههههههههه
> ميرسى ليكى يا راجعا ليسوع*



*لية بس يا كوكي يا جميلة

طول ما احنا عايشين هنحلي الدنيا ونروقها بادينا يا قمر
نورتي يا جميلة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 يناير 2009)

dido0o0o0o0o قال:


> *كان زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان جربنا كل ده  و اكتر و فى الاخر اخدنا صابونا  ههههههههههههه
> ربنا يباركك​*



*ههههههههههههههه
نورت يا ديدو  باشا 

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *لية بس يا كوكي يا جميلة
> 
> طول ما احنا عايشين هنحلي الدنيا ونروقها بادينا يا قمر
> نورتي يا جميلة​*



*اسال مجرب يا قمر 
صدقينى نصايح مثاليه جدا*


----------



## sony_33 (19 يناير 2009)

لا بجد نصائح مفيدة جدا بس على راى كوكى هو فى حد فاضى للكلام دة
 دى مشاعر وزى مبططلع بططلع ودى صفة للشاب او الفتاة وطبيعة
 مهما كانت الخطوبة تمثيل فلابد ان يكشف كل واحد عن وجهة الحقيقى
 الغيور حيفضل غيور والغيورة حتفضل غيورة دة طبع
 وشكرا على  النصائح الخيالية دى
 دنتو ملايكة وتستاهلو:bomb:هدية
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (19 يناير 2009)

*انا بقى مش هصدق غير لما ينام قدام القطر
وهو ماشى 

وممكن احن عليه واخليه يقوم قبل ما يعدى

او اسيبه يعدى واقوله ايه ده انت موت سورررررررررى​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 يناير 2009)

*يا جماعة سوني عاوز يهادي بنات المنتدي وبنات العالم اجمع بقنبلة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا عدو المراة *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (20 يناير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انجى ردك فطسنى من الضحك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع لذيذ جداااااااااااااااااااا ياراجعه تسلم ايديكى احلى ايدين*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يناير 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *انا بقى مش هصدق غير لما ينام قدام القطر
> وهو ماشى
> 
> وممكن احن عليه واخليه يقوم قبل ما يعدى
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه
موتيني من الضحك يا انجي 
بقة هيهون عليكي حبيبك 
لالالا بس ابقي جربي النصايح دي وقوليلي​*


----------



## ميرنا (20 يناير 2009)

يبنتى سيبك الحب بيخلى الجاهل حكيم والبارد رومانس يعنى يمكن النصايح دى متجيش  حاجة جنب اللى بيحب بجد بيعملها من قلبه ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يناير 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> يبنتى سيبك الحب بيخلى الجاهل حكيم والبارد رومانس يعنى يمكن النصايح دى متجيش  حاجة جنب اللى بيحب بجد بيعملها من قلبه ​



*مين اللي بيتكلم دة ميرنا 
يا ميرنا يا جامد انتي 
اية الكلام الرومانسي الجامد دة 
كنت بحسب ليكي في العصبية بس​*


----------



## ميرنا (20 يناير 2009)

احم احم اخجلتم تواضعنا ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يناير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انجى ردك فطسنى من الضحك
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع لذيذ جداااااااااااااااااااا ياراجعه تسلم ايديكى احلى ايدين*



*نورتي يا كركر يا جميلة 
بس مقولتيش اية رايك في النصايح دي 
هتجربي انتي كمان ولا لاء​*


----------



## just member (20 يناير 2009)

*يخرب عقلك يا كيرو*
*كللللللل دة*
*بجد موضوع تحفة *
*ميرسى خالص يا باشا*
*ربنا يعو تعب محبتك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يناير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *يخرب عقلك يا كيرو*
> *كللللللل دة*
> *بجد موضوع تحفة *
> *ميرسى خالص يا باشا*
> *ربنا يعو تعب محبتك*​



*يا جو سلامة النظر 
انا راجعة ليسوع  مش كيرو 
علي العموم كيرو اخ عزيز  علينا​*


----------



## twety (20 يناير 2009)

هههههههههههههههه يخرب عقلك موضوع جمييييييييييل بجد ... جارى التنفيذ يا قمر


----------



## mero_engel (20 يناير 2009)

*طيب جربي انتي الاول النصايح دي*
*وقوليلنا الاخبار *
*وبعدين نبقي احنا نفكر نعملها *
*هههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا قمر *
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يناير 2009)

twety قال:


> هههههههههههههههه يخرب عقلك موضوع جمييييييييييل بجد ... جارى التنفيذ يا قمر



*خليكي ورايا وانتي هتروحي في دهيةههههههههههه​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (20 يناير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى راجعا ليسوع
تعيشى وتوفقى راسين فى الحلال
اكيد هنحتاجلك
هههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## porio (20 يناير 2009)

هاى ياراجعة ياحبيبة قليى 
جربت نصايحك الجامدة دى 
وجابت مفعول بجد


> حاولى على قد ماتقدرى نازلة كلميه قوليله انا فلانة صاحبتى عايزانى انزل معاها انزل؟؟؟؟


[
quote]ال يعنى بتستاذنيه وانتى عارفة انه مش هيقلك لا بس تحسسيه انه رايه هو الاول [/quote]


> بجد كلمته مرة قبل ماانزل فرح اوى وحس ان كلامه هو اللى فى الاول وانى باستاذن آآآل
> 
> 
> > لو جت عينك فى عينه وانتوا مش قريبين من بعض يعنى هو مثلا قاعد مع صحابه وانتى قاعجة مع صحباتك ابتسميله ابتسامه تحسسه انه واحشك
> ...


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 يناير 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *طيب جربي انتي الاول النصايح دي*
> *وقوليلنا الاخبار *
> *وبعدين نبقي احنا نفكر نعملها *
> *هههههههههه*
> ...



*انا ههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسي يا ميرو علي مشاركتك يا  جميلة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 يناير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى راجعا ليسوع
> تعيشى وتوفقى راسين فى الحلال
> اكيد هنحتاجلك
> هههههههههههههههههههه​*



*اهلا بريسكلا

انا تحت امرك 
انا احب اوفق قوووي هههههههههههه
نورتي يا قمر​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 يناير 2009)

porio قال:


> هاى ياراجعة ياحبيبة قليى
> جربت نصايحك الجامدة دى
> وجابت مفعول بجد
> [
> quote]ال يعنى بتستاذنيه وانتى عارفة انه مش هيقلك لا بس تحسسيه انه رايه هو الاول





> بجد كلمته مرة قبل ماانزل فرح اوى وحس ان كلامه هو اللى فى الاول وانى باستاذن آآآل
> 
> ودى جامدة مووووووووووووت
> ميرسى ليكى ياقمر
> ياريت كل يوم من دة



*كويس خالص يا بوريو  يا حبيبتي 
انا فرحانة علشانك
منا بقول للعيال اللي معانا خليكو ورا نصايحي بيقولولي  لاء
ههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## zama (23 يناير 2009)

موضوعك هايل جدا جدا


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 يناير 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> موضوعك هايل جدا جدا



*مرسي يا مينا 
نورت يا باشا​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل يا قمرنا
تسلم ايديك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 يناير 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> موضوع جميل يا قمرنا
> تسلم ايديك​



*مرسي لمرورك يا شاعرتنا الجميلة​*


----------



## sameh7610 (23 يناير 2009)

*اهنيكى راجعا لطرحك للموضوع

موضوع متميز

ميرسى اوووووووى​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 يناير 2009)

sameh7610 قال:


> *اهنيكى راجعا لطرحك للموضوع
> 
> موضوع متميز
> 
> ميرسى اوووووووى​*



*مرسي كتير لك يا سامح 
نورت يا باشا
بس يجي اية في المواضيع الرومانسية الجميلة اللي انت منزلها اليومين دول​*


----------



## tenaaaa (23 يناير 2009)

ميرسي علي النصايح دي 
بس موثوق فيها النصايح دي
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## tenaaaa (23 يناير 2009)

ميرسي علي النصايح دي 
بس موثوق فيها النصايح دي
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 يناير 2009)

tenaaaa قال:


> ميرسي علي النصايح دي
> بس موثوق فيها النصايح دي
> ههههههههههههه​



*اهو جربي يا تينا 
ما شيء بيخسر 
ههههههههههههه
نورتي يا قمر​*


----------



## go love (28 يناير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه  لا جامدة بجد  
متفقين  نعمل زي احمد السقا ولاكن بشرط 
يا احنا الاتنين 
 يانقسمها على اتنين 
انا عليا احبها  وهى عليها تحدفي نفسها

  وبالنسبة لنقطة تحب اللي احبة وتخفف من اللي يكرة
مش شرط ان كل حاجة انا بحبها هي لازم تحبها 
الشرط الاهم ان اى حاجة انا بكرها او مبحبهاش شرط اساسي لازم متعملهاش

 كالعادة موضوع جامد  تحياتــ ــ ــى​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 يناير 2009)

go love قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه  لا جامدة بجد
> متفقين  نعمل زي احمد السقا ولاكن بشرط
> يا احنا الاتنين
> يانقسمها على اتنين
> ...


*نورت يا جو 
اهلا بيك في كل مواضيعي​*


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2009)

*الله على النصااااااااااااااااائح الحلوة
مرسي يا قمر ..*​


----------



## العجايبي (28 يناير 2009)

*حلوة النصايح دى بجد استاذة ورئيسة قسم كمان

ماتعملى دروس خصوصية للقلوب الحبيبة 

كيف تموت البنت بتاعتك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 يناير 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *الله على النصااااااااااااااااائح الحلوة
> مرسي يا قمر ..*​



*مرسي يا روز يا جميلة 

نورتي يا قمر​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 يناير 2009)

العجايبي قال:


> *حلوة النصايح دى بجد استاذة ورئيسة قسم كمان
> 
> ماتعملى دروس خصوصية للقلوب الحبيبة
> 
> كيف تموت البنت بتاعتك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



*يا شرير يا مينا
عاوز دروس في ازاي تموتها 
يا خبررررررر
دا احنا نخاف منك بقة​*


----------



## العجايبي (28 يناير 2009)

*لا متخافيش اووووووووووووووى منى
برده عندى حته صغير من الطيبة يعنى مش حاموتها اووى اخرى المستشفى
ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## go love (28 يناير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه وانا مواقف هنط  بس فــــــــــــــــ
حضريتك  تصحيح للمعلومة انا وقعت من الدور التالت منطتش   وهنا فرق كبير
يعنى ربنا وقف معايا 
بس لو عملت فيها فلنتينو  بشكل دة اكيد ربنا هسيبنى اطلعلة فوق 
اطلبى منى  اضرب 6 , 7 شباب 10حتى
 اتخانق معاهم عشانها 
اهي عركــــــــة وهتعدي لاكن احدف نفسي حرااااااااااااااااام عليكم 
وعلى فكرة انا سمعت ان حكاية  السيدات اولا اللي احنا بنقولها  دية بسبب حدفة برضو
  اتنين حبة بعض والظروف وقفة قدامهم ومش هيقدرو  يتجوزة قرارو يحدفو نفسيهم هما الاتنين ن 
ووقفو عند قمة جبل عالى 
هو حد نفسة وهى خافت  ووقفت تصوت

 زمنها حبت  واتجوزة غيرة زي *فلم تيتانــــــك* عارفا طبعا .....

بالنسبة لسي السيد خدي بالك كويس من كلامي انا لو سيسيد كنت قلت تحب اللي احبة وتكرة اللي اكرة
بس انا اختارة اللي محبوش عشان لو هي حقيقي بتحبنى اكيد مش هتعملة  وهتعمل اى حاجة ترضينى مش تقولي تخفف من اللي بكرة​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 يناير 2009)

go love قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه وانا مواقف هنط  بس فــــــــــــــــ
> حضريتك  تصحيح للمعلومة انا وقعت من الدور التالت منطتش   وهنا فرق كبير
> يعنى ربنا وقف معايا
> بس لو عملت فيها فلنتينو  بشكل دة اكيد ربنا هسيبنى اطلعلة فوق
> ...



*ايوة   يا  جو  

دلوقتي لما فيها  انتحار بقي السيدات اولا 

وليدي اذ فرست 
لكن لما يبقي اي حاجة تانية يبقي  الراجل الاول 

اة منكم​*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (30 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
اه منكم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2009)

> تانى حاجة هتستغرب منها شوية بس معظم البنات بيحبوها وهى انك تبقى مجنون معاها مش بتشد فى شعرك يعنى قصدى انها تعيش معاك لحظة مجنونة عارف احمد السقا فى افريكانوا لما رمى نفسه وقالها بحبك اهه ده اللى انا قصدى


*يا سلام لو كلهم يعملوا كده ونخلص بقى هههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمررر على الموضوع الجميل  ​*


----------



## go love (31 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ايوة   يا  جو
> 
> دلوقتي لما فيها  انتحار بقي السيدات اولا
> 
> ...



هههههه 
اة منينا ولا منكم​


----------



## hokka_2020 (31 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يا راجعة ليسوع 
ميرسى اوى ع الكلام والنصائح الهايلة دى
ربنا يحفظ طريقك​


----------



## shamaoun (31 يناير 2009)

انا هأحفظ الحاجات دي علشان لما ربنا يدينا ان شاء الله هنفذها بالحرف 
يللا يا جماعة قولوا معاي يا رب


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (31 يناير 2009)

coptic_knight قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> اه منكم​*



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
اهلا بيك يا مينا 

مننا احنا برضو​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (31 يناير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *يا سلام لو كلهم يعملوا كده ونخلص بقى هههههههههه
> ميرسى يا قمررر على الموضوع الجميل  ​*



*هههههههههههههه


عسل يا دونا 


يا ريت ونبقي ارتحنا 

بس لا بعدهم بيريحنا ولا قربهم بيريحنا 

,مرسي يا قمر​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (31 يناير 2009)

hokka_2020 قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا راجعة ليسوع
> ميرسى اوى ع الكلام والنصائح الهايلة دى
> ربنا يحفظ طريقك​



*مرسي يا هوكا 

نورتيني يا قمر​*


----------



## max mike (2 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *بص
> 
> وانت بتكلمها فى مرة قلها عايز اسمعك حاجة وشغلها اغنية وقولها دى بتعبر عن اللى جوايا واطلب منها انها هى كمان تسمعك اغنية توصف اللى هى حاسة بيه من ناحيتك هى كمان
> 
> ...


*
أقولك على حاجة يا راجعة ما انا ممكن مثلا أشغلها أغنية كل مرة بشوفك فيها تقوم هى تشغلى أغنية من كتر حبى فيك خلاص انا قربت أكرهك هههههههههههههههههههه


شكرا على الموضوع يا راجعة*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 فبراير 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *
> أقولك على حاجة يا راجعة ما انا ممكن مثلا أشغلها أغنية كل مرة بشوفك فيها تقوم هى تشغلى أغنية من كتر حبى فيك خلاص انا قربت أكرهك هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع يا راجعة*



*هههههههههههههه
تروح هي مشغلالك هولع في روحي يا قلبي وعنيا 

تقوم انت مشغلها  لا اوعي يا روحي  دة  واجب عليا 


نورت يا مايكل​*


----------

